# Von Springfrosch: Hilfe beim Bau eines einfachen Teichfilters



## Dodi (1. Okt. 2007)

*Dieser Thread ist von dem neuen User Springfrosch!*

Hallo,
ich bin ab Heute der Neue (Springfrosch)

ich habe diesen Monat mir einen neuen Gartenteich
(ca. 1.000 l) angelegt
siehe Photos











Nun will ich einen einfachen Teichfilter bauen, mit dem
Filtermaterial Zeobakterlith und Blähton
siehe meine Skizze. 




Wer hat schon mal mit diesem Filtermaterial gearbeitet.

Gruß Springfrosch


----------



## Dodi (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Von Springfrosch: Hilfe beim Bau eines einfachen Teichfilters*

Hallo "Springfrosch"!

Erst mal noch ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !

Für das Einstellen von Bildern lies Dir bitte mal dies durch. Wenn noch Probleme sind, einfach melden.
Kannst auch zum probieren erst einmal das Test-Forum benutzen!

Für Filterfragen ist dieser Fachbeitrag bestens geeignet.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und auch bei uns!

@ all:
Nicht wundern, dass ich im Namen von "Springfrosch" gepostet habe - er schrieb seine Frage an mich per PN...


----------



## Springfrosch (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Von Springfrosch: Hilfe beim Bau eines einfachen Teichfilters*

Hallo Dodi

Ich werde mich bessern, aller Anfang ist schwer

Gruß Springfrosch


----------

